# Where do you put your bag when you get home?



## Cc1213

Hi Purse Friends!

I wanted to hear where everyone puts their bags when they get home. Do you set it on a chair, the couch, or in a closet? 

I really want to find a nice spot to store my bag when I walk in the door, so I'm hoping some of you can give me your suggestions!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hi!
So far I only have one really nice bag, my new-to-me Coach Edie, and as soon as I get home from work, I take my bag upstairs to my bedroom. The upstairs is the only area where our dog can't get to it, and she has already "eaten" all three of my kids' lunch bags, several shoes, and ripped open a package which contained a Fossil handbag. I am not taking any chances with my new love!


----------



## Cheetah7

Depending on what I'm carrying with me on a particular day, I usually plop it down on the loveseat since it's nearest to the door.  I then take it upstairs in the bedroom and set it down on a table by the dresser.  This way, I can just grab it and go when heading out. The only bags that are kept in the closet and in their dustbags are ones that are not in rotation.


----------



## geraldine.rmg

After using my bag, I put it on a chair in my bedroom, air it for a few days before stuffing it with tissue and keeping it in my closet.


----------



## nicole0612

I plop it right on the floor


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have a bench in my foyer,so that is usually the place my bag goes...


----------



## Cc1213

Thanks for all the responses ladies! I've been keeping mine on the couch the past few days - it's impossible to put it somewhere where my cat won't get fur on it!


----------



## cdtracing

It depends on the bag I'm using.  If I plan to continue to use the bag for the next few days, I either put it on the kitchen table or I place it on top of the bachelor chest in the living/family room for quick access in case I have to go out again.  If I'm not going anywhere else, I will take it back to my bedroom & set it on top of the dresser or in the chair by the bed.  When I go to bed, I take it back to my bedroom if it's not already there.  If I'm going to change out my purse, I will take it to one of the guest rooms, check it over & let it air out for a few days before I stuff it, place it in it's dustbag, & place it on the shelf in the closet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i have wood end tables next to the bed and they each have a lower shelf, so my bag goes on the lower shelf in my room. easy access, private and not in the living area, shaded, and not on the floor.


----------



## Quartzite

I live in a little apartment, so I don't have much space to play around with. I also tend to use small-sized bags, since I don't need to take a carry-all to work. The bag(s) that I'm using have their own layer on a small glass display shelf in my living room. Usually there are only three there at a time, so it doesn't get too cluttered. When I get home, I usually leave the bag on an armchair so that's safe until I get around to putting it away on the shelf. I don't mind putting the bag on the floor at times, but not for long since I'm afraid I might kick it or accidentally crush it!

The bags that aren't in use are kept in their dustbags on a shelf in my bedroom. If I have bags in the living room that haven't been used for a few days, those are the ones that get repacked into their dustbags. I didn't stuff my first pebbled leather bag when I stored it.. The poor thing got terribly wrinked! After that, I've always been rather particular about their care and storage.


----------



## remainsilly

Inside entry closet, hanging from back of door.
I nailed on a picture hanger, rated to support bag weight:
http://thesweethome5.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2013/10/SH_picturehangers_hangers_w_nails.jpg

Then attached a heavy duty swivel plant hook:
http://www.heimillergreenhouses.com/ecommerce/thumbnail.php?width=250&height=250&filename=102407.jpg

Hook's small end fits onto picture hanger.
Big end swivels to hold bag. 
Wrapped hook in ribbon, recycled from boutique packaging, to protect /cushion bag handles.

I find this not only hides bag from unwanted visitors--but keeps it handy & clean.
Would work to use over-the-door hook instead. If prefer.

Hope helps.


----------



## BlueCherry

I sometimes put mine on the floor just inside my front door by the shoe rack. When it's not there it's perched like a supermodel on the sofa, never just dumped there but placed nicely. If I have too many visitors that require a seat I grudgingly put it on the floor beside the sofa.


----------



## Lucylu29

I have a shelf near the staircase that I place my bag on. A couple weeks ago I left one of my cross bodies hanging on a chair in my dining room and sometime during the night one of my cats decided to sink his teeth into it in a couple of spots. 
Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!


----------



## TasheRAWR

I store the majority of my bags in my chest of drawers that have all my accessories in (hats, gloves, scarves...)

However since getting my MK bag I've decided it's best to store it in the dust bag at the bottom of my wardrobe there is plenty of room so it doesn't get squashed or damaged.  I'm slightly babying it at the moment.


----------



## sdkitty

I usually put mine on the ottoman in the living room and then later move it to a trunk we have in the bedroom.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Quartzite said:


> a small glass display shelf in my living room



That sounds so cute! I would love to see pictures if you have any!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Lucylu29 said:


> I have a shelf near the staircase that I place my bag on. A couple weeks ago I left one of my cross bodies hanging on a chair in my dining room and sometime during the night one of my cats decided to sink his teeth into it in a couple of spots.
> Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!




*picks purse off floor..


----------



## Iluvhaute

My purse goes next to my bed. There is always something I need out of it.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Iluvhaute said:


> *picks purse off floor..



Lol!


----------



## Metope

Currently on a bar stool in the kitchen, but I'm planning on getting a small stool for my in-use bag that I'll put in the hallway.


----------



## April 65

Mine usually sits on the kitchen table until I think I'm done needing something out of it 
The goes to a table beside the bed in my bedroom.


----------



## BlueCherry

Im curious... For those of who put your bag on an occasional or bedside table, would they be mini bags or any size bag?


----------



## karen_dash

Cc1213 said:


> Hi Purse Friends!
> 
> I wanted to hear where everyone puts their bags when they get home. Do you set it on a chair, the couch, or in a closet?
> 
> I really want to find a nice spot to store my bag when I walk in the door, so I'm hoping some of you can give me your suggestions!


 


I place my purse on an entry table about 6 feet away from the front door, in the living room.  My husband says I need to start putting my purse in the bedroom but.... I feel like that is a safe area and close to the front door.


----------



## ladysarah

What a fun thread! I love Mari Kondos suggestions about emptying the bag etc. I am afraid mine just gets dumped on the hallway console. I usually keep one tote and one smaller bag there ready to go.then I rotate them seasonally.


----------



## Pessie

There's a spot on the end of the kitchen counter where I always keep my in use bag, ready for me to grab as I head out.


----------



## hazeleyes25

I have an antique lawyer's bookcase that I converted into a purse closet.  That's where the purses go.


----------



## lulilu

I put in on the console in my dining room, which is just off the front hall.  It is closed off by doors, so it is safe from sticky fingers etc.  Usually there are a couple of other bags that are in rotation there as well.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have the Lily Pulitzer for Target white lacquered stool right by the front door. That's where I put my bags when I come home. For storage, I keep them in an armoire in my bedroom and the larger totes hang up in a hall closet.


----------



## Minty Tea

As soon as I enter the house, the bag goes on the bookshelf in my office.  I have a couple of bags (the ones in rotation) that are also kept in the office, the rest are stored on the shelves in my bedroom.


----------



## TNgypsy

I have a short table-like decorative piece next to my night stand (bed side table) in my bedroom. That's where my bag sits when I'm home.


----------



## Ellaelliott

I usually put my bags back in their dustbags or if I know I will be using it again the same or next day I put it on ottoman next to my bed so I know it's safe haha


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

In maaaaah almirah


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Lucylu29 said:


> I have a shelf near the staircase that I place my bag on. A couple weeks ago I left one of my cross bodies hanging on a chair in my dining room and sometime during the night one of my cats decided to sink his teeth into it in a couple of spots.
> Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!




+1   (I'm Hispanic too & mine never ever goes on the floor!)  LOL


----------



## JadedPink

I usually set it on the dining room table or hang it on one of the dining room chairs.


----------



## pursetime

Cc1213 said:


> Hi Purse Friends!
> 
> I wanted to hear where everyone puts their bags when they get home. Do you set it on a chair, the couch, or in a closet?
> 
> I really want to find a nice spot to store my bag when I walk in the door, so I'm hoping some of you can give me your suggestions!


on a chair


----------



## Monkeyhair80

I only have one 'proper' bag (a Mulberry Roxanne which I love). I only take it out quite rarely and so it gets re-stuffed and put into it's dust bag as soon as possible after I get home from wherever we've been. My husband thinks I've gone mad as nothing else gets this sort of treatment. It then goes in a cupboard that our cats and kids can't get in to! BUUUUT- just reading someone else's comments- should I actually be airing it out before repacking it?!


----------



## missie1

I place mine on ottoman in family room or the ottoman in my closet if it's one of my good bags


----------



## ptqcangel08

Regardless of the bag, I put it on the table next to the front door.


----------



## BlueCherry

ptqcangel08 said:


> Regardless of the bag, I put it on the table next to the front door.




I often leave mine at the door but if it's a new one I take it to bed thinking if a burglar gets in they're not getting my "new" bag [emoji12]


----------



## slyyls

I'm not Hispanic; but I never leave my bag on the floor either.
My mother told me the same superstition about money.     I place my purse on my bench in my foyer with my work tote.


----------



## adversary

Lucylu29 said:


> Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!



I'm African American and my Mom ALWAYS scolds me for doing this! Right now, my Chloe Baylee is residing on the floor. My Saint Laurent SDJ is doing active duty, so it usually ends up in a chair by the entry after work. If I bring it up to my bedroom, it goes on the floor.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lucylu29 said:


> I have a shelf near the staircase that I place my bag on. A couple weeks ago I left one of my cross bodies hanging on a chair in my dining room and sometime during the night one of my cats decided to sink his teeth into it in a couple of spots.
> Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!



I'm not Hispanic but I heard that too. It's a peeve of mine to see someone put their handbag on the floor simply because the floor is nasty. I don't baby my bags at all but I would never sit my handbag on the floor.


----------



## bakeacookie

I put it on a chair or on my bench.


----------



## Princesstt

I put mine in a separate area in the kitchen on the counter.


----------



## rainrowan

On the piano as soon as I walk into foyer. Only long enough to put things away, then back to the bedroom..


----------



## CrackBerryCream

On the floor, a low side table or chair. I don't mind putting my bags on the floor in general (even in public as long as it's not wet or visibly dirty)


----------



## applecidered

I put mine on the guest bed, stuffed, and laying on the back! I think my bag loses shape if laying upright sometimes.


----------



## honeybunny07

well, i have mostly longchamp, so when i get back home and knowing that i'm not going anywhere soon, i flatten it (no folding), wrapped it in a plastic bag and put it in a big container. 

as for the other daily, non designer-leather bag, i hang it on the shelve.


----------



## Slowhand

On a glass dining room table far away from the kitchen and danger ! Never on the floor anywhere , with the exception of one small Longchamp Le Pliage that is reserved for the cinema or anywhere else there is likely to be food or drink spills .


----------



## bagidiotic

My bar counter top or stool


----------



## GrRoxy

On the chair or table initially and then I take the stuff out and put it either in my wardrobe just standing/laying or stuff it and put back into the box. Depends which bag is it.


----------



## anis azmi

I put it on my bed.on the side that im not using.haha


----------



## prettybird6

Ooh this is fun! If it's a handheld bag I put it on my vanity next to my bed!  If it's a shoulder bag or tote I'll hang it on the door of my dresser.


----------



## kemilia

The bag that I'm using always goes on a specific kitchen chair that is always shoved under the table, I enter/leave my home via the kitchen door so that is convenient.


----------



## amrx87

i put mine on an occasional chair close to the front door. it's out of the sun and out of sight of the windows.


----------



## Amalthea Shaw

Mine has a chair of its own, against the wall by a bookcase that has my "launch pad" (that's an Organiser Lady concept, for keys and stuff). Whatever I'm using goes on the seat, then shoppers, backpacks and scarves go over the back. It kinda works, I use the same bags for weeks at a time and they're in everyday use.

I read about never putting them on the floor online somewhere, and adopted that superstition myself!


----------



## roukie

I never put my bags on the floor either... I have this small couch in my home office (which is pretty close to the front door) where I put the bags that are in rotation, in their respective dustbags (except for the one I am using that day). I don't think I ever sat on that couch, there's always some bags on it! My other bags are on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## Realgreeneyes

Cc1213 said:


> Hi Purse Friends!
> 
> I wanted to hear where everyone puts their bags when they get home. Do you set it on a chair, the couch, or in a closet?
> 
> I really want to find a nice spot to store my bag when I walk in the door, so I'm hoping some of you can give me your suggestions!


mine normally sits on the coffee table or in a living room chair for the one I'm using if it's other bags in in the closet on a shelf in a dust bag!


----------



## Realgreeneyes

roukie said:


> I never put my bags on the floor either... I have this small couch in my home office (which is pretty close to the front door) where I put the bags that are in rotation, in their respective dustbags (except for the one I am using that day). I don't think I ever sat on that couch, there's always some bags on it! My other bags are on a shelf in my closet.


I agree I never put my bags on the floor, that to me is just nasty....I've seen woman put their handbag down in a public bathroom floor....ukkk


----------



## GirlByTheBay

The drop zone!

I have a bench in my entryway where it's sometimes set, especially when Im coming in the door tired or with full hands. The other place is on a chair in my bedroom.  Placing it anywhere else results in a brief but slightly panicked hunt!


----------



## sajero2

Mine always go on my back kitchen counter that is not used for food prep or anything. That's where I charge my phone and keep my purse.


----------



## Marisaa

On the dresser. Never on the floor since we have scorpions sneaking into the house. 
Never on the table, any table.. Superstition -you will have a headache. Don't ask why, dunno...


----------



## twin-fun

On a spare chair in the dining room, off the kitchen or the dining room table


----------



## mundodabolsa

On one of the barstools at the kitchen island. Or on the island if there is already a bag from the day before sitting on a stool needing to be put away. 

I have a decorative chair in my foyer by the front door that is there exactly for this purpose, however my front door is mostly glass and my foyer is a floor down from the main part of my house so I feel like it screams COME BREAK IN AND TAKE MY PURSE when I leave it down there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Either in the entrance foyer on the bench or in the living room on one of the couches


----------



## clevercat

Back in the dust bag, then into the wardrobe. Leaving it out risks it getting personalised with tiny tooth and claw marks from the cats...


----------



## Jaanoo

inside my wardrobe .. away from my little daughters'' hands lol


----------



## tosca101

Back in its dustbag and into the wardrobe


----------



## ellemich16

Usually in a spare chair in my room. Depends, if it's an everyday bag for work, I put it under the bed.


----------



## Love4Purse

On the floor near my vanity


----------



## CrackBerryCream

On the floor... I'm not particular about germs etc and rarely ever get sick. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger 
I store most in closets though, but those in heavy rotation usually sit around on the floor in my room.

I don't put clutches or evening bags on the floor though.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine goes onto a high counter that never gets used.


----------



## kmatt33

Normally on the bar stool in the kitchen except for my new chanel which I carry with me wherever I go so I can admire it, I'm sure that will wear off eventually.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I hang mine on the coat rack


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Great topic! We also need a *"where do you put your bag at the office?"* thread!!! 

At home: this is our foyer table. The bottom shelf is empty, so that's where I put my bag the minute I walk in...


----------



## alleon

Bed end Ottoman for bags with items still in them or on the coat rack if not in use XD

Sent from my Nexus 6P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shawna O

Mine goes on my key rack. I put a cut piece of pool noodle on the hook so the handle won't get a bend. Not attractive but it does the job.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

My briefcase goes in my home office, my bag in my dressing room. I try not to have either one flying around in other places of my home.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## alansgail

I plop my bag of choice on our antique desk, mostly because I like to look at it during the day...makes me happy!


----------



## coniglietta

If I'm not lazy or if it's one of my nicer bags, I'll put it back in the dustbag and into my closet. Otherwise my bags usually end up on the floor or on the chair next to my desk.


----------



## Dmurphy1

On top of fridge due to 2 overly interested kitties  !!


----------



## rollercoaster

Anywhere the cats won't get to it...


----------



## jasperaperocho

I usually hang it behind a door.


----------



## terebina786

For now, either on my foyer console table or the bar stool in the kitchen.


----------



## jasperaperocho

sometime i just leave it on my bedside table.


----------



## YellowBuggie

In the linen closet in my bedroom so the cats don't get it. They scratched one bag the day after I received it and they almost lost their little kitty lives (thankfully only a $200 bag and not bad scratch).


----------



## j19

Bedside table or on my dresser


----------



## PursenallyP

It depends on the bag  lol For bags that I'm not too obsessed about, they go on the hook by the door or sometimes end up on the counter if I'm pulling something out. But for an expensive purse I love, I take it to my closet right away and put it up carefully


----------



## LeilaCreates

I usually keep out my three most used bags. I switch between them frequently depending on my activities or colors for that day. They are on the table in our dining room because we NEVER use that room. I need a better system.


----------



## SMURTY

If its not my precious bag, i just put it on my bed side table.


----------



## iamleiya

I put mine inside a basket that has a cushion inside (like a baby's bassinet), I have little room to work with so its temporarily placed there until I set up my closet.


----------



## ZP88

Shawna O said:


> Mine goes on my key rack. I put a cut piece of pool noodle on the hook so the handle won't get a bend. Not attractive but it does the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543991


This is so smart!


----------



## Pmrbfay

In her dust bag on the counter by the door to the garage. Great thread!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

I have a shelf where I store all my bags [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Pinksweater

At the end of the day I place my bag on a barstool or on a chair at the table.


----------



## Catbird9

Countertop between kitchen and family room.


----------



## Alittlebitobsessed

I keep mine in my closet. I installed two five-prong coat rack type hangers on one wall of my closet and I hang 10-12 of my bags on those. All are in dust bags with the exception of the one I'm using at the time. Those that are out of season and not in the current "rotation" are in dust bags on an upper shelf in my closet.


----------



## KittyKat65

On a footstool in my home office


----------



## LVLoveaffair

On my dresser in my bedroom. My kittie is obsessed with attacking my bags and bag charms. I caught her chomping down on my MK pom pom key chain - it was like catnip to her. Her eyes were closed lol


----------



## dawuddustin

I usually hang it on a rack in my room.


----------



## pianolize

hazeleyes25 said:


> I have an antique lawyer's bookcase that I converted into a purse closet.  That's where the purses go.


Wondering what that looks like!


----------



## ninjanna

Anywhere but the floor. Usually the bed or table. Then I put it away in the dust bag when finished, into my closet.


----------



## purseobsessed92

Definitely dust bag and into the wardrobe. Stuff them if I'm going away for a while


----------



## nanads

I always take out my stuff, put the bag inside its dustbag, and on the shelf where i put all my bags


----------



## pennyrog

On the armchair in my living room. It's the first piece of furniture I walk past when I walk in the door.


----------



## Shelby33

It's usually right next to me wherever I am.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

On the bed, on the table, chair, behind my door.. it really depends on my mood when i get home lol. If i'm sooo tired i will put it just beside me before i go straight to sleep


----------



## curiouspug

When I get home I’d set it on a chair/the couch, air it out for a day or two. Then put in the stuffer, return it to its dust bag then store in my closet.


----------



## k5ml3k

If it’s a bag that I’m going to use again, I usually put it on our dining room chairs which are cushioned and not often used. Otherwise, they get a wipe down the stuffed for storage on my shelf.


----------



## bagdabaggies

I usually put mine in the dining room for easy grab and go.


----------



## happy27

Gentle wipe and put it back on the storage shelves, if it's a bag that I will the next day armchair or couch, but never ever on the floor.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

I have a cushiony bench at the foot of my bed that I rest my current bag on. If it's not being used it's in its dust bag on the high shelf of my closet. I am too lazy to stuff them so that's about it.


----------



## kkatrina

I always put mine on the floor but it's carpet.


----------



## tealocean

I have a table in the entry to place it on briefly if I have my hands full, and eventually move it into the bedroom. I slide it under my bed so I can grab it in a hurry if needed.


----------



## tealocean

I love some of your ideas! I have a cute little bookshelf I will try putting my bag up there so I can admire it now that I'm getting prettier bags!


----------



## ckrist

I never put mine on the floor. Ever since I started carrying handbags my mom would get mad if I put in on the floor, it being bad luck or something haha so I usually put in on a small table in my room, bed or hang it using a nice clothes hanger. But be sure it won't ruin your bag.


----------



## Elsie87

If I'll be using the bag the next day, I'll keep it on a chair in my living room. Otherwise, it gets stored in it's dust bag inside my wardrobe.


----------



## roses5682

I tend to keep my purse inside my work tote, and my work tote is constantly thrown around and can be found on the floor in any corner of my home.


----------



## myloveforbags7

a side table in my room


----------



## VernisCerise

On a chair or door handle, then it goes straight to my closet. I have a toddler, anything that is not hidden becomes a toy [emoji4]


----------



## Vivejka

Anywhere. I always have a hard time remembering so it’s a problem he he


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Annaisha

I put it back into the dust bag and then in the closet until I use it again


----------



## marie132

I put it on a chair and when I get to the bedroom I put it on the dresser.


----------



## mikolaricola

The floor usually. I know, I'm bad.


----------



## PursePassionLV

As far away from my puppy as possible!! Usually somewhere high up in my closet.  I don’t want my Birkin to become a chew toy.


----------



## najse22

I have four bags currently in use, two I have on my big, purple chair, and two I have on my dining room table, one in the dustbag, one on the dustbag in the open box.


----------



## Voyageuse

I hang it from my closet door.  It’s not uncommon for me to have two to three handbags hanging from various doorknobs all over the house.  My husband sarcastically asked, “Why don’t you just install hooks on this (bedroom) wall, so you an display all your handbags at once?”  He might be onto something...


----------



## WonderWoman76

On my kitchen island stool. It’s right across from the mud room door.


----------



## slip

I don't throw my bags around at home. When I first step into my house, it will be put on the dining table and after removing my shoes, I'll just bring it directly back into my room. I happened to empty out a bar fridge and that left a small section of my wardrobe bare. I customized a glass display for my jewelry and still enough space on top of it for me to place any of my bags that I'm currently using.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

On my bureau in my bedroom. I used to leave it on the counter in the kitchen or on the dining room table. One of my bags got ruined that way [emoji22]


----------



## TazHawk

On my dresser in my bedroom


----------



## Vicki ribal

I put my bag that I’m using and put it on a specified hook in my bedroom. I store my fav bags in a metal trunk wrapped in neutral acid free packing paper.


----------



## meepabeep

On my dresser.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

First, it goes on the chair in my bedroom and then in my closet enclosed in the dust bag to keep out dust and dirt.


----------



## svmgv

hazeleyes25 said:


> I have an antique lawyer's bookcase that I converted into a purse closet.  That's where the purses go.


What a great idea!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Always on a chair in our eat-in kitchen . 
Nobody else is allowed to use this chair


----------



## Brownladya

Lucylu29 said:


> I have a shelf near the staircase that I place my bag on. A couple weeks ago I left one of my cross bodies hanging on a chair in my dining room and sometime during the night one of my cats decided to sink his teeth into it in a couple of spots.
> Oh, and to the those of you that place your purse on the floor, I'm Hispanic and in our culture there is a belief, especially with the older women, that you never, ever place a purse on the floor. I was always told doing so will cause you to run out of money!



My godmother taught me that as a young child!! I never leave my purse on the floor for that very reason!

I leave my purse either on a chair in my dining room or on my sofa.


----------



## Oliver11

As far away from a radiator as I can .... made that mistake before!


----------



## Venessa84

We have a bar in our living so usually goes on there until I go upstairs. Then it hangs on my closet door.


----------



## James Brown

my wife has huge collection of handbags. she always put it in closet.


----------



## gabz

Bump


----------



## curiouspug

interested to know how everyone has been taking care of their bags during the pandemic. How do you sanitize it when you get home?


----------



## Haute_Luxe

I stuff each bag with old but laundered clothes or paper to maintain the shape, then I store each bag inside a plastic garment bag (to prevent / accidental drops & spills), away from the sun (you don't want sun fading), and it goes on a rack.


----------

